# C.A.O. Event at Columbus House of Cigar 6/25



## tlempke (Jun 3, 2009)

Next Event - June 25, 2009 3 pm - 7 pm​ * CAO Cigars

*​ ​


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'm gonna have to check that out.


----------



## tlempke (Jun 3, 2009)

Not sure what all is going to be going on that day but I have heard the events are a good time so I will be checking it out. It seems that they have an event every thursday of the summer.


----------



## FooterDan (Jun 15, 2009)

I plan of going but Ive never been to any kind of Cigar event. What should I expect? lol


----------



## tlempke (Jun 3, 2009)

Footerdan I am in the same boat, it will be my first event as well. Maybe try posting on the main cigar forum


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Went to the CAO event yesterday and had a great time, it was my first time at The House of Cigars. Got a few free sticks and met some nice folks. I'll definitely return.


----------

